# Where to find clear tube?



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

Where to find clear tubes 3/4" or 1" diameter for air bubble or water uplifting. Prefer plastic to vinyl as the latter appear to emit toxins

Any suggestions?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Al's has them...


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Got it from Big Al's

Will use this for my DIY corner filter


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Home hardware sells it by the foot very cheap, i have used it for filter tubes replacement.


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. here is the end result.

The box and sponge from dollar store. Tubing from Big Al's


----------

